# Looking for recommendations: buying bees



## Crazy Farmgirl (Oct 21, 2012)

I've searched the forum and not really found what I was looking for, that said if there is a thread that you know of that will shed some light feel free to direct me there. Here's what I'm after.

I am going to get bees this year. I would like to know which breed of bees you would recommend for a newbie in Northeast Michigan. From the research I have done I am leaning toward italian or carnolians, as I have read they are winter hardy and relatively docile (italians especially), am I way off base here? Would you recommend a different breed; obviously they must be winter hardy, I'd like docile with decent honey production. These will be my first bees, I have some experience but it was long ago when my grandfather had bees and I helped him.

I would like to get nucs but have not had much luck finding any near me or even within reasonable driving distance. If you know of a source for nucs in MI I'd love to here about them.

If I can't get nucs then I will certainly do package bees, have been searching the web and found MANY resources for packages. I would prefer to get them from a co that will give a guarantee on delivery of live bees ( I understand there may be some death in transport). Where would you recommend ordering from? I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for I also know that the most expensive is not always the best so I'd like your input/experience on where you've gotten quality bees, fair prices and customer service. Would certainly like to buy in Michigan but realize that may not be an option but obviously want ship time at a minimum so the midwest/great lakes region would be best (correct me if I'm wrong).

Thank You all for any input/advice you may have! 

I have 160 acres of alfalfa, birdsfoot treefoil and clover mix hayfields and pastures plus a large garden that I'm hoping to benefit by adding bees. Not to mention I LOVE honey and prefer to raise my own food as much as possible!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I would PM Alleyyooper and ask him personally, but I'm sure he'll chime in here, too.
I like both the Carnolians and the Italians but actually prefer the mutts between these two. I bought packages that had one 'breed' for the workers and the other 'breed' for the queen as that's all that was available at the time. The most robust hive I ended up with was a split hive where they built their own queen. This queen was made from the crossbred egg. 
As for where to get them?? I'd be looking for a northern breeder/supplier as hopefully you'd be getting bees that have overwintered and are hardier. Ask lots of questions as I've heard that some northern suppliers are actually getting bees from warmer climates and reselling them. Of course you can buy a package of southern bees and purchase a locally raised northern queen.
Another way to get a hardy hive is to place ads for swarm removal. These swarms will be from hives that have survived the winter and are robust enough that they've left their mother hive. 
Best advice is to find a bee club in your area and find mentors. There might be someone willing to help you with swarms or even help get you started with a split.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

If you have a local bee club, that would be a great place to start. Most clubs have at least a few people that sell extra nucs each year. Getting on a local swarm list is also a great place to get free bees from. Just make sure you already have your equipment ready to go when spring arrives. If that does not pan out. 
I would order a couple packages straight from one of the big suppliers and pay for expedited shipping. Be aware that lots of people buy packages and then resell them. If they pick them up and bring them to a location close to you for pick up it maybe worth the extra cost. But, if they are shipping them to you it would be better to order them straight from the supplier and spend the extra money on expedited shipping. JMHO


----------



## Crazy Farmgirl (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I've looked into local resources..they don't exsist! There is no local group that I could find, checked with the ag extension, MSU extension and several websites with no luck. We are VERY rural, I did find one gentleman who was less than interested in having anything to do with mentoring/helping or even talking to me, crotchety old bugger he was!

Thanks again!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

You might advertise for a swarm. Those are FREE!


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Buy or attain your bees locally if you can, they seem to do better that package bees from the south here in Michigan.....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have ran Itialians and Carnolions both. We liked the SMR Carnoloins best Gentle and made lots of honey when conditions were right. I now raise our own queens from that stock I call Karenolions.

Here is a link to semba. Look in the bargin corner to see if any one has and ad for nucs. I got a flyer from Bob J a few weeks ago he was selling some.
http://www.sembabees.org/

Here is a link to MBA. they have districts all thru the state even the UP. You can contact the president Terry Toland from their web site too to see who runs your district. they used to hold their fall bussiness meeting in Midland.
http://www.michiganbees.org/

 Al


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I got two packages of italians 2 years ago they came through the mail in great shape .I like them they are gentil a d produce great honey I have no experince with anyother type of bees but I can recomend tbese highly also I recomend a bee suit it takes all the worry out of handleing the bees so you can gain experince


----------



## Crazy Farmgirl (Oct 21, 2012)

Alleyyooper...Thanks for the info, I have checked the SEMBA adds often and will continue. As for the MBA the closest group to me is over 2 hr away, but have contacted them to find out if there are any members close to my area, I also will email Terry Toland. Thanks again.

Arnie..Thanks for thoughts. I have the suit and other necessary equip.


On a side note I went out to start bringing out the hives from storage in my pole barn (old hives my grandfather used) when I open up the first one I found it to be inhabited by bees?? I am assuming a swarm must have decided it was a good home, I didn't linger long as it is nasty cold right now. Will have to do some investigating to figure out what breed and the condition of the hive later (warmer weather), for now I left it.

Will continue my search.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I had the Italians when I first started bees ,, but now I have Carolinian ,, and I will not go back to Italians , Italians are gentle but not as nice as Carolinian ,, my grand kids like to play with the girls , and now we seldom get stung ,, the kids drop a frame now and then ,, the girls just buss and thats all , they might get stung 3 times a year ,,and we play with them A LOT ,, and none of us wear any thing but street shirt and pants , no gloves, no vial .. so I vote Carolinian 
make that the Carniolan


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow that is too cool. Looks like you might already have your bees. I still might order a package or two just to be on the safe side. I have had both Carnies and Italian, I think you will be happy with either one. The main thing is to get some bees and get started.

keep looking around for someone close who keeps bees you can probably find someone. You might keep working on the grouchy old man once he finds out you are serious he may warm up to you tagging along with him. 

If you can't find anyone there is lots of good videos on youtube and lots of good forums that you can learn from. You still have a few months before you have to start working with live bees. But, don't wait too long to place an order. They book up pretty fast. 

Placing a free swarm removal ad on craigslist in the spring may open up some doors for you.


----------

